# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello,

I just purchased a brand new HPE-127c at Costco on 1/23/2010. I have received 11 BlueScreen crashes since 1/25/2010 and need help to resolve the issue. As a result of the crashes there have been 11 dmp files created in C:\Windows\Minidump. Here is a sample error that is shown once the computer reboots after a crash:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 7f
BCP1: 0000000000000008
BCP2: 0000000080050031
BCP3: 00000000000006F8
BCP4: FFFFF80002AEEEB4
OS Version: 6_1_7600
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\012710-27908-01.dmp
C:\Users\BE\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-52431-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

Please let me know if there is anymore information I can provide to help resolve this issue. Thank you in advance for your help.

Bobby


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi Bobby - 

Sorry to hear of new system w/ BSODs.

The bugcheck from the info posted - 

*0x7f (0x8,,,)* = unexpected kernel mode trap. An exception occurred while the error handler was taking care of a prior exception; the CPU signaled "double fault" and the system crashes.

More info is needed --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Attach the resulting zips to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Thank you jcgriff2 for the reply. As soon as I get home from work tonight I will prepare all the info that you are looking for.

Bobby


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi jcgriff2,

Here is some more info about my system and I have attached the zipped up "TSF_Vista_Support" folder and perfmon report:

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
Manufacturer: HP
Model: HPE-127c
Processor: Intel Core i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67 GHz
Installed memory (RAM): 8.00 GB
System type: 64-bit Operating System
Display adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
Network adapters: 802.11n Wireless PCI Express Card LAN Adapter & Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller

Thanks!

Bobby


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

FYI...just received another BSOD when trying to run a Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2010 Full Scan.

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi - 

I will download the files shortly; wanted to get this to you.

KIS will undoubtedly turn out to have been involved in your BSODs. The firewalls in the Internet Security Suites tend to block local NETBIOS ports which are used by Windows 7 system services, causing them to crash.

Please remove KIS - you can always re-install it later, if you wish. You will notice a considerable difference in system response when it's gone.

Un-install KIS using the KIS Removal Tool (KRT) - http://usa.kaspersky.com/support/home/208279752

Download the KRT; save to desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the KRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

I would recommend MS Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Also - please get that last BSOD dump; zip it up and attach.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: * KIS changed the site for removal tool again -->> http://usa.kaspersky.com/support/home/208279463/

JC

.


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

I was talking to my buddy today and he mentioned that I should check if I have the latest NVIDIA driver. I went to the NVIDIA site and updated to a more recent version of the driver about 30 minutes ago. Just rebooted and kicked off another Kaspersky Anti-Virus Full Scan which seems to be running just fine. Just wanted to mention this in case my video card had something to do with the BSODs. I'll get you the latest BSOD dump and proceed with the KRT. If Kaspersky did not have anything to do with the BSODs I would like to get it back on my machine as I've had good luck with that product in the past. But I'm going to trust your advice as this is your area of expertise. Thanks!


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi JC,

Please find my last two dmp files from this evening.

Thanks for your help,

Bobby


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Did you run KIS under Vista or XP before this system?

I did take note that your Windows 7 is only a few days old.


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

I did run it on my last machine which was XP Professional. It's the Anti-Virus version, not the internet Internet Security version. Since I has success with it on my last machine I installed on this Windows 7 machine that I just bought on Saturday. I'm holding off on the KRT for now, but if you feel I should proceed please let me know and I'll do so. Thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

I asked about XP b/c KIS and others worked just fine under XP. No problems w/ 3rd party firewall in XP. Vista & now 7 experience "apphangs", which then become appcrashes... then can become BSODs. If you ever experience Windows Explorer or IE8 especially failing... screen background fades to white; blue circle spinning and ".. Not Responding.." top-right of screen -- that is "apphang". In crash reports usually ntdll.dll will show up along with the exception code 0xc0000005 = memory access violation. This is usually tied to 3rd party firewall.

Your NVIDIA driver - 

```
nvlddmkm.sys Tue Sep 29 12:33:25 2009 (4AC236D5)
```
That version NVIDIA did not cause the crashes.

Eventhough NVIDIA may have more recently updated versions, you are running an OEM version of Windows 7 and HP may have modified drivers in some manner. While system is under warranty, you should go to HP for driver updates. For info, from the standpoint of features, there is no difference in an OEM version W7 v. full retail W7. HP adds more - the trial software, etc...

HP Support --> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=4063&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=4120513&lang=en

What is this product --> FarStone Technology Back-up

Did it come w/ the HP system?

Dumps are running.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Good to know it was not NVIDIA causing the crashes. FarStone did not come with the system. I installed it and I use it to create backup images of my system to an external hard drive:

http://www.farstone.com/software/driveclone-pro.php

I'm using version 6, an older version.

I'll await next steps from you.

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi - 

All 11 dumps had identical bugchecks - 

*0x7f (0x8,,,)* = unexpected kernel mode trap - "double fault". An exception occured during a call to the handler for a prior exception; the CPU signals "double-fault"; system BSODs. Probable cause = NT Kernel. The real culprit is hiding under NTs memory address range.

Run Driver Verifier - it adds info to dumps which can help find the offending driver. D/V will BSOD the system at some point, hopefully.

D/V --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

You can leave KIS in if you wish for now.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: * Just saw your last post. That app has 2008 drivers - before Windows 7's time. It is a contender here as the cause. 

Un-install it before running driver verifier.

JC




'

Bugcheck Summary

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 23:00:49.420 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:13.513
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002c02474}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 22:57:37.357 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:16.450
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002aeeeb4}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 22:54:20.465 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:04:30.932
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002a8aeb4}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 10:31:52.783 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:31.876
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002aa3eb4}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 10:28:50.570 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:23.037
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002a8eeb4}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 10:25:57.852 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:18.945
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002aa7eb4}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 10:23:08.382 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:28.849
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002ae8eb4}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Jan 27 10:20:06.572 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:19.665
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002aedeb4}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 26 23:39:01.681 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:17:21.774
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002a94eb4}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 26 02:14:17.280 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:56:41.748
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002aebeb4}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 25 23:30:12.306 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:59:11.399
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050031, 6f8, fffff80002ad7eb4}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System

.[/font]
```


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Just un-installed Farstone DriveClone 6. I will now proceed to run driver verifier. Please stay tuned.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

OK...

Found more drivers - believe most if not all are Farstone; some are boot drivers; others kernel - 

```
[font=lucida console]                                                                                         
DCDisk.SYS   Thu May 29 04:39:45 2008 (483E6BD1)
dcsnap.sys   Wed Apr 16 04:18:41 2008 (4805B661)
flbRITDisk.SYS Mon Feb 18 01:38:06 2008 (47B927CE)
VVBackd5.sys Wed May 07 21:39:09 2008 (482259BD)
flbdisk.SYS  Mon Mar 31 23:47:12 2008 (47F1B040)
flbrc.SYS    Fri Apr 11 05:31:35 2008 (47FF2FF7)
HCDisk.SYS   Thu Jan 03 21:10:34 2008 (477D959A)
sioctl.sys   Thu Apr 24 05:01:25 2008 (48104C65)[/font]
```
 Be sure to re-boot after the removal of Farstone 


Do you manually run Farstone? The system uptimes have no pattern to them. If Farstone is the real cause here, I would expect to see more consistency in uptimes from BSODs. 

```
[font=lucida console] 
System Uptime: 0 days 1:56:41.748
System Uptime: 0 days 1:17:21.774
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:19.665
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:28.849
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:23.037
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:31.876
System Uptime: 0 days 11:59:11.399
System Uptime: 0 days 12:04:30.932
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:16.450
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:13.513
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:18.945[/font]
```

You mentioned KIS updating when at least one of the BSODs occurred. Was this the same for other BSODs? Any BSODs when Farstone making image of drive? Where does Farstone write the image to? What drive?

Regards. . 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi JC,

I did reboot my machine after un-installing Farstone.

Regarding Farstone, I would manually do the backups to an external drive. However I did notice every once in a while Farstone creating a system snapshot on it's own. There seemed to be no rhyme or reason to the timing.

Regarding KIS, the BSODs did occur at times when I was not working with that software. I have not been able to detect any patterns with the BSODs.

I just setup Driver Verifier and rebooted my machine. I tried "verifier /query" in a CMD and another CMD window comes up and a long list runs really quick and the window then closes. Does that mean Driver Verifier is up and running? Do I just leave this on now and continue to use my computer until I get a BSOD? I printed out the Driver Verified post with the instructions for getting to my system restore from Safemode. Just to be safe. 

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

For driver Verifier Query - bring up an elevated admin cmd/DOS screen -
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe above under "Programs" | select "Run as Administrator"

```
verifier /query
```
Did you attempt to/ install an old version of QuickBooks?

Anything you can tell me about Office 12 (2007) - did you install it from retail DVD or were you just using a trial version? Office crashed many times.

`


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Looks like Verifier is runnung.

Yes, I installed QuickBooks 2008 which I use to manage my business. I also installed Quicken 2008 which i use to manage my personal finances.

Regarding Office 2007, I bought a copy that I then installed on my machine. It did not come with the machine.

Thanks


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi FC,

Regarding backup software, would you recommend that I try the latest version of Farstone or do you know of another solution that is stable on Windows 7?

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi -

Are the BSODs now history?

You can try Farstone again if it's updated. Keep an eye on it in the Action Center. Look at Problem Reports. And.. KIS?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi JC,

So far so good today. No BSODs...just knocked on my wood desk. 

So I'm going to install the updated version of Farstone tomorrow morning. Should I stop "Driver Verifier" before doing this install?

Thanks!

Bobbu


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi JC,

So far no BSODs today, just knocked on my wood desk! 

I'm going to install the most recent version of Farstone tomorrow morning. Should I stop "Driver Verifier" before I do the install?

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi JC,

So far no BSODs today, just knocked on my wood desk! 

I'm going to install the most recent version of Farstone tomorrow morning. Should I stop Driver Verifier before I do the install?

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Hi JC,

So far no BSODs today, just knocked on my wood desk! 

I'm going to install the most recent version of Farstone tomorrow morning. Should I stop "Driver Verifier" before I do the install?

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Sorry for all the posts of the same thing. I was getting an error message each time I tried to post and didn't realize they were getting into the database.

Bobby


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

You don't need to run Driver Verifier any longer now that BSOD epidemic appears to have gone.

No problem w/ multiple posts. There was an apparent server issue here.

JC

.


----------



## bgendron78 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

Really appreciate your help with this JC!

Issue appears to be resolved.

Thank you and have a great weekend!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: HP Pavilion Elite HPE-127c BlueScreen Crash*

That is great news! Thank you for letting us know of the outcome.

I hope your BSOD-free days continue . . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

